# Anyone like the Planet of the Apes TV series?



## logan_run (Jun 27, 2016)

How could that  series of been better maybe if they did this instead of the sequels? any fans of this short-lived series?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 28, 2016)

It wasn't bad, wasn't great.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 8, 2016)

There's a reason it was short lived. For me it was meh.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 8, 2016)

As a kid in primary school back in the 70s I enjoyed it. What I would think of it now is probably a different story.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 8, 2016)

I think that's a fairly accurate comment, Vladd.

I also remember enjoying the Logans Run TV series, too.


----------

